# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > CKD shop >  CKD's shop - Thanh lý AC servo Sinano 750W

## CKD

Tình hình là tồn động bộ 03 AC servo Sinano 750W cần thanh lý.
Giá thách cưới là xx triệu/cả 03 bộ.
*Ghi chú: Đã hoàn tất giao dịch*

Thông số:
- Công suất 750W
- Điện áp cấp 220V

Tình trạng:
- đồ cũ, hoạt động tốt, đã test Ok hết, chạy xung/chiều CW/CCW A/B, chế độ speed/torque đầy đủ.
- có đầy đủ cáp, jack.
- có hướng dẫn sử dụng (manual)
- lưu ý hộp nhựa không còn (ở truồng) như trong hình.

Với anh em diễn đàn có thể hổ trợ đấu nối vào BOB (mach3, linuxcnc, ncstudio v.v...) nếu bạn nào mua gửi mình BOB. Và có thể có những hổ trợ khác  :Smile: 



Cảm ơn đã xem!

PS: số dt dưới sign nó đột tử, nên có gì alo giúp vào số O9O8984O1O nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoangmanh

Con này dùng phần mềm gì để config vậy bác CKD

----------


## CKD

Config trực tiếp trên panel bác ạ.
Nó có cho giao tiếp RS232 & RS485, trong manual có protocol nà không rỏ làm gì.

----------


## CKD

Có bạn nhanh tay quẳng cọc lúa rồi. Nên mình tạm chờ bạn ấy chốt đến hết ngày hôm nay.

----------

nhatson

----------

